# Fiat Panda as a tow car



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Folks

I'm after advise from anyone who tow's a new shape Fiat Panda or even own's one as an everyday car.

We are going to test drive one on Sunday with the intention of buying it for towing on our Autotrail and for my husband to use for going to and from work everyday, which will include motorway usuage.

Cheers
Anita


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tow car*

Hi

I have seen a couple on tow - and have read in a mag that the diesel version seems to go on for every without refuelling!

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I am sure I can remember mandyanddave saying they were going to have a look at a Panda

stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Anita,

I don't tow but think it an excellent choice, especially the chain-cam diesel.

If buying new, don't pay any more than necessary:
http://www.fiatsupasaver.com/default.aspx

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Yes mandyanddave have got a Panda as a Tow car

Steve


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We've had 3 little Daewoo Matiz . . . they were the perfect cars for nipping around in and the occasional motorway trip from Wales to London - good MPG and would cruise all day at 70 without straining the engine [although a couple of stops to stretch your legs was necessary], all in all a good car for the price


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Fiat Panda*

Hi , we have a Fiat Panda Multijet Diesle as our only car , it does over 60mpg, road tax £35 , good safety features and no problema in 18 months of ownership

Suggest you shop round and buy one 1 year old , approx 30 % saving on new

Mark and Dense


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A one-year old one for £4000 ? 

Must confess I haven't looked.

Dave


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

What size caravan can you tow behind a Panda? :lol:


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your comments on the Fiat Panda.  

As it stands it is definately going to be a YES to having one. We will use it for towing behind the Autotrail and as a everyday run around to work and back.

Chhers
Anita


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Here you are Dave, have a look at this one.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fiat-Panda-Dy...oryZ9843QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

But that's 2 years old and £5k. You can get a new petrol one for that!

A one-year old diesel for £4k I'd buy for my son 

Dave


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, have just seen this thread. I have a Panda 100HP. Before this I had a Fiat GP which I never really got comfortable with, prior to this a Fiat Stilo, a Fiat Idea and my first car was a Fiat Seicento Michael Schumacher Ltd Edition.
My Panda is a great car, I love the way it looks and rides - except for one thing, it does'nt like speed bumps, the ride is firmer than other panda models and I dread every speed hump now as we approach it, (and there are lots of them in our area). Aside from this I love it but I work from home and we use our m/h a lot so don't get to use it as often as I would like. If you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask.

Dawn.


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Fiat Panda as tow car*

My earlier post perhaps implied diesels were cheaper than they are?

Ours was bought privately (via Auto trader) having done 13,000 miles, 2

owners, 17months old for £4,550 in October 2006 .

An excellent cheap to run car and may be fitted with a towbar for any

frustrated "tuggers"?

Thanks for an excellent forum

Mark and Denise


----------

